# Sure-Loc rest



## My-Time (Mar 21, 2009)

*Sure-Loc Switchblade rest. *


----------



## craigos (Aug 29, 2005)

*switchblade*

Yes I shoot my X10 through this rest. I love it!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

It looks really cool.

If I had any money, I might consider changing over, but for now, my Tuner rest works fine.

I'd sure like to replace my scope sight with a Sure Loc. I think the Copper John rattles like hell from time to time. I can't put my finger on it, but when I've got the Sure Loc Lethal Weapon Max sight on, I've never heard the rattle.

Luckily, still have no money...:tongue:


----------



## My-Time (Mar 21, 2009)

*By the way this rest goes for $100. And i belive it's worth every penny by the way it's built, so :thumb: for a fine rest. Now only if the mail man would get here. *


----------



## craigos (Aug 29, 2005)

*It is an OEM*

BTW this is made by Arizona Archery, just SureLoc re-brands it.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

The Sure Loc is prettier, and one of the knobs is more nicer! :tongue:


----------

